# Renewing Australian P.R



## mishugana (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello follks,

I had applied for, and obtained, my P.R in 2012. I also made my first entry before the mandated date in 2013.

However, due to personal reasons, I did not emigrate, and have not entered Australia since my first entry. My P.R is due to expire in 2017, and I wanted to know if it was possible to renew the P.R under these circumstances, or if I would have to apply for a new one. 

The problematic bit appears to be the bit listed on the Australian immigration site where it mentions that people who have not lived there for at least 2 years in the past 5 years need to show some proof of cultural/business/professional ties to the country. 

Does anyone have any ideas/tips/suggestions? I have already mailed them using the query form available on the site, but I would be interested to hear your opinions and suggestions as well!

Thanks,

Mishugana


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

why not enter Australia before the travel rights expire, i mean enter Australia before the "must not arrive after date' and stay in Australia till the time you can are eligible for a RRV/citizenship, whichever you find comfortable


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> why not enter Australia before the travel rights expire, i mean enter Australia before the "must not arrive after date' and stay in Australia till the time you can are eligible for a RRV/citizenship, whichever you find comfortable


Is this possible? I was under an assumption that we MUST complete 2 years before completion of 5 year visa...in other words, one must spend 2 years in Australia from those 5 years visa.

Thats why, maybe, I got confuse over "must not arrive after" date mentioned in the grant letter.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Phattu_tota said:


> Is this possible? I was under an assumption that we MUST complete 2 years before completion of 5 year visa...in other words, one must spend 2 years in Australia from those 5 years visa.
> 
> Thats why, maybe, I got confuse over "must not arrive after" date mentioned in the grant letter.


i meant OP can enter australia, live for certain period of time which fulfills RRV conditions and come out of Australia on RRV(if he wishes to) or else stay in australia permanently/indefinitely


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i meant OP can enter australia, live for certain period of time which fulfills RRV conditions and come out of Australia on RRV(if he wishes to) or else stay in australia permanently/indefinitely


That's precisely my query is

If someone has 6 months left for visa to get expired. Is it possible for him/her to spend 6 months BEFORE the visa expires, and remaining 1.5 years AFTER visa is expired...which makes it 2 years and eligible for RRV? 

I am under an assumption that we must spend 2 years before the 'must not enter after' date. Am I wrong?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Phattu_tota said:


> That's precisely my query is
> 
> If someone has 6 months left for visa to get expired. Is it possible for him/her to spend 6 months BEFORE the visa expires, and remaining 1.5 years AFTER visa is expired...which makes it 2 years and eligible for RRV?
> 
> I am under an assumption that we must spend 2 years before the 'must not enter after' date. Am I wrong?


The PR visa gives permanent residency rights. You can go to Aus on the last date before "Do Not Enter After" and never leave again. What expires after 5 years is your right to return to Australia once offshore. To do so you will need the RRV, which requires the 2 years. If you never needed to leave Australia and return, you wouldn't need the RRV. If, after 20 years living there, you fancied leaving for a holiday offshore, you could apply then for the RRV.


----------



## mishugana (Apr 19, 2017)

FFacs said:


> The PR visa gives permanent residency rights. You can go to Aus on the last date before "Do Not Enter After" and never leave again. What expires after 5 years is your right to return to Australia once offshore. To do so you will need the RRV, which requires the 2 years. If you never needed to leave Australia and return, you wouldn't need the RRV. If, after 20 years living there, you fancied leaving for a holiday offshore, you could apply then for the RRV.


Ohhh! That does indeed change a lot of things indeed. So, you're saying that, for instance, I choose to enter Australia before my P.R cessation date, then I could potentially live there indefinitely unless I choose to travel abroad, in which case I wouldn't be able to re-enter the country? Hmmm... that is very interesting indeed. That is something that I definitely need to seriously consider, especially since applying for a renewal from outside Australia may be nigh impossible. 

Just in case, do you have any idea about the original scenario? I have some relatives staying in Australia, but I don't know if that falls under the umbrella of "substantial ties" to the country. The reason I'm saying this is because to completely sort out my stuff, I might need a year or so starting now.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mishugana said:


> Ohhh! That does indeed change a lot of things indeed. So, you're saying that, for instance, I choose to enter Australia before my P.R cessation date, then I could potentially live there indefinitely unless I choose to travel abroad, in which case I wouldn't be able to re-enter the country? Hmmm... that is very interesting indeed. That is something that I definitely need to seriously consider, especially since applying for a renewal from outside Australia may be nigh impossible.
> 
> Just in case, do you have any idea about the original scenario? I have some relatives staying in Australia, but I don't know if that falls under the umbrella of "substantial ties" to the country. The reason I'm saying this is because to completely sort out my stuff, I might need a year or so starting now.


you really want to do the PR thing again ??? i mean going through the process of skill assessment, english test, eoi etc ??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

There are 2 types of RRV and only one of them (155) requires you to have stayed for at least 2 years to be eligible. The other one (157) is for those who have stayed less than 2 years. 155 is granted for either 1 year or 5 years and 157 for 3 months.

Ref:

*Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)*

*Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157) document checklist*


----------



## mishugana (Apr 19, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> you really want to do the PR thing again ??? i mean going through the process of skill assessment, english test, eoi etc ??


Hahaha. In fact, I don't even know if it's possible since I would already have my file in their records. It looks like renewal is the only way to go!


----------



## mishugana (Apr 19, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> There are 2 types of RRV and only one of them (155) requires you to have stayed for at least 2 years to be eligible. The other one (157) is for those who have stayed less than 2 years. 155 is granted for either 1 year or 5 years and 157 for 3 months.
> 
> 
> Hmmm.. that does look kind of grim indeed for me then! Thank you for the links - I'll go through them and see how best I can salvage the situation!


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

FFacs said:


> The PR visa gives permanent residency rights. You can go to Aus on the last date before "Do Not Enter After" and never leave again. What expires after 5 years is your right to return to Australia once offshore. To do so you will need the RRV, which requires the 2 years. If you never needed to leave Australia and return, you wouldn't need the RRV. If, after 20 years living there, you fancied leaving for a holiday offshore, you could apply then for the RRV.


What a big relief, this.
Many thanks FFacs


----------

